# Tried out for a gameshow :]



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

So after months of bipolar depression, with ups and downs I wanted to do something to mix up my life, and this had been looming on me. Something spontaneous and different. On Sunday, I tried out for a game show -- Wheel of Fortune. I absolutely love this show and watch it with my sister. It's always been a dream of mine to do this to be on a trivia or game show answering questions, even if I don't make it. Of course, I was stressing the whole time because the description of the auditions said "We want fun, energetic people" and I thought -- well I'm a pretty mellow person and not like "Woo! BIG MONEY BIG MONEY"(that's what they say on the show).

Anxiety was building upon me the week prior, telling me "Don't do it" "You're not going to make it". Therapist said it'd be a good exposure activity. High Exposure, for sure. I went all by myself -- that was the scariest part. My sister had told me about it but she was working and she's the only person who I think woulda come if she could. I arrived, and as expected most people were there with family and friends cheering them on.

In the car: I see hundreds of people in line. I want to turn around the car and go back home. I tell myself "No, I'm gonna make you go and endure the anxiety because you made a decision." If anyone knows me here, they know I'm the most indecisive person ever. I can't stick with things and anxiety makes it easy to skip out on things.

First 30 minutes: God this line is long, is that person looking at me? They think I must be weird here all by myself.

Second 30 minutes: Announcer says "We're ready folks, remember we want fun, energetic people. (Oh god). If you're stage shy, bring out energy people!"

Third 30 minutes: They raffle everyone's name, crowd is cheering, I'm standing there awkwardly not cheering.

Fourth 30 minutes: They start calling people's names. I am in the line, they have photo booths. I am nervous to take a picture since they are making people do poses. I think, what pose will I do? I need to look excited, but I'm nervous. Okay, so a thumbs up pose seems safe and not weird, so I copied the woman in front of me's pose. :lol

Fifth 30 minutes: Potential contestants chosen go up to the front of the stage to try out. They seem outgoing and fun, and I'm feeling insecure. I keep telling myself, meepie, have fun, don't be so serious. Have fun, have fun, have fun. The anxiety keeps drowning me out. Big crowds are too stimulating for me.

Finally, I stay for a bit and watch people. They are about to call the next round of people, I tail myself outta there because I'm too afraid they will call my name.

Well, I still view this as a triumph because I got dressed that morning, drove there, got outta the car, and took a step into line, filled out an application, took a souvenir photo. I may never know if they called my name but I feel like a winner for at least trying this out.

Here's the photo they took of me where I felt super awkward though. A memory to be tucked away and be proud myself for .


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

@*meepie*

I learned how to read and spell in preschool thanks to Chuck Woolery and Susan Stafford, the original hosts - they don't get mentioned a lot. Here is a clip from the late 1970s (the big dollar amount back then was $1500, later increased to $2000 by 1980) - the "forgotten era" thanks to NBC erasing tapes.

And, yes, that's Charlie O'Donnell, the original announcer, who passed away just a few years ago.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Congrats for doing it! That's a memory to look back on at least.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> @*meepie*
> 
> I learned how to read and spell in preschool thanks to Chuck Woolery and Susan Stafford, the original hosts - they don't get mentioned a lot. Here is a clip from the late 1970s (the big dollar amount back then was $1500, later increased to $2000 by 1980) - the "forgotten era" thanks to NBC erasing tapes.
> 
> And, yes, that's Charlie O'Donnell, the original announcer, who passed away just a few years ago.


Yeah I only know Pat Sajak and Vanna White. Vanna White is 60 years old now and she has aged gracefully seriously.

It's funny because in the auditions the replacements were younger doppelgangers of these two people. It's like they hired two actors or models just for this audition. I wanna win a car like Barbara! I wish we could skip auditions and be chosen on the merit of how well we do on the puzzles.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Charmander said:


> Congrats for doing it! That's a memory to look back on at least.


Thanks! I hope to try out again in the future for more. Baby steps, they say


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

You said-"here's the photo they took of me -" -but no photo?? We wanta see,we wanta see!!!


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

That's pretty amazing actually.

Sent from my 5038X using Tapatalk


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Good job! I dream of being on Price is right someday


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Great meepie, I would have probably turned the car around, no hell, I would have laughed at myself telling me "oh, sweet silly, going where there is people" and making tea after.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Good job. You look fun and outgoing in that photo. That'd be really cool to see a member here on a TV show.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Congrats, meepie! Still a triumph over anxiety. I'm glad you stayed in line for a while and got the pic to remember the experience. You can still tell people you tried out for Wheel of Fortune.


----------



## Miach (Mar 29, 2016)

Wow, well done Meepie. You were brave to go there and defy your anxiety for as long as you did.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Still Waters said:


> You said-"here's the photo they took of me -" -but no photo?? We wanta see,we wanta see!!!


That's weird, I see it up there right now and I never removed it.



TheSilentGamer said:


> That's pretty amazing actually.
> 
> Sent from my 5038X using Tapatalk





funnynihilist said:


> Good job! I dream of being on Price is right someday





sajs said:


> Great meepie, I would have probably turned the car around, no hell, I would have laughed at myself telling me "oh, sweet silly, going where there is people" and making tea after.





McFly said:


> Good job. You look fun and outgoing in that photo. That'd be really cool to see a member here on a TV show.





Darktower776 said:


> Congrats, meepie! Still a triumph over anxiety. I'm glad you stayed in line for a while and got the pic to remember the experience. You can still tell people you tried out for Wheel of Fortune.





Miach said:


> Wow, well done Meepie. You were brave to go there and defy your anxiety for as long as you did.


Thanks guys!


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Gl. May by the power and spirituality of:

Kanye
Yeezy
Ye
Yeezus
West
KW
Ma ma se ma sa Donda Wests son
Kim K husband
President 2020
Douchebag
Kanye loves Kanye be with you

Good luck!


----------

